# Luton Airport to Wembley Stadium



## TheShark (9 Mar 2009)

Can anyone advise me the best way to get to Wembley from Luton Airport by bus/train?


----------



## meatmonger (9 Mar 2009)

Thameslink from luton to Kings Cross.
Metropolitan line straight to wembly?


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Mar 2009)

this site gives a few different options
http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en


----------



## TheShark (9 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Rois (9 Mar 2009)

The nearest tube station is Wembley Park - not wembley central.


----------



## TheShark (11 Mar 2009)

Rois said:


> The nearest tube station is Wembley Park - not wembley central.


Is that close to Wembley Arena?


----------



## Rois (11 Mar 2009)

TheShark said:


> Is that close to Wembley Arena?


 
Yes, if you turn right when you leave the tube station, wembley arena is about a 5-10 minutes walk at most.


----------



## Swallows (11 Mar 2009)

To be honest neither station is a hundred miles away, which ever station you alight from hop on the 92 bus which will drop you at the door of Arena.


----------



## TheShark (11 Mar 2009)

Thats great , thanks for the replies.


----------

